# Upshur Engine #2 of 5. Air cooled horizontal version hit-n-miss.



## Metal Butcher (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm still having a problem with my camera shutting off on its own, but I managed to get a short video on the fifth try. After I made the successful video, the engine was taken out to the garage and it ran non-stop for over 40 minutes be for it ran out of fuel. :big:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxnK44w1DrM[/ame]

-MB


----------



## MikeA (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello MB,

Sure looks and sounds like a a sweet running machine! Love the way the H&M works and it just kicks over as good as can be.

Great job!

Best,
Mike


----------



## slick95 (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice runner MB.  :bow: :bow: :bow:

Sounds really good and runs very slow. Looking forward to the videos of the other engines...

Jeff


----------



## cfellows (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice, MB. Excellent work.

Chuck


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Mar 24, 2011)

Loverly, loverly, loverly!!!!!


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Mar 30, 2011)

I dunno, something about those two fingers with the latex glove does not bring up some good memories for me. What were you doing before you shot that picture? :big:


----------



## Metal Butcher (Apr 5, 2011)

Troutsqueezer  said:
			
		

> I dunno, something about those two fingers with the latex glove does not bring up some good memories for me. What were you doing before you shot that picture? :big:



I was putting on the latex glove. ;D

-MB


----------

